# Where are you????



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone had heard from Pennylite,Pepper and Honey's Mom,and Kat57?

Kat57 had the problem with her pup and I was wondering how things turned out for her......

Pennylite-I wondered how she was doing with her tiny little guy

Pepper and Honey's mom-was going to have them spayed and was struggling with grooming issues

I would love to know if anyone has heard from any of these people......
Thank you


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

True True - I hope everyone is ok - probably just real busy with their "kids"


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope everythings okay....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just came in here, about to post asking where *CosmosMom* is ... does anyone know?? Were they going away on vacation or something?

She usually writes regularly but seems like I haven't seen much from her in a while. Hope all is well!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

According to the member list, Cosmosmom's has been around today.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know!  Would you believe that minutes after I posted about her, I see a post from her TODAY?! Like, duh, marj !


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,I thought I had read posts from Cosmos mom.........any news Marj from the others?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been wondering about Susan and Yoda. I know I don't get to post as much as I used to, or as much as I'd like to, so maybe that is what's going on with her too.
Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly - yes I was wondering about Susan too - when I first joined this forum last year, she was a great wealth of information. I hope all is ok!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I remember Susan being in Hawaii and then posting some when she got back. Was she moving or something? I seem to recall something going on, but not sure. Maybe have to go read her posts to find out. Hope all is well if you're out there, Susan.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes I am back - we have been busy relocating back home from the desert .
The boys are happy to be back but it takes some adjustment .
I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's day and your doggies had a great day as well


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good to know the move back home went well, Cosmosmom. 

I don't know about the others.... hopefully all is o.k. and we'll hear from them soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just an FYI to All, I spoke with Susan today, she has been away helping with her ill father. Yoda stayed behind in CA with Daddy & is getting spoiled. She said to say hi and tell everyone she hopes to be back on soon.
Laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thats good news - I missed hearing form here . Sorry to hear about her Dad . I know how difficult it can be caring for an aging parent and having to leave your bunny behind ..


----------

